# Step by step Passat B6 door sound proofing



## FOXYINAPASSAT (Aug 3, 2004)

step by step...
Open driver door:








Carefully pry door control panel off (note the two screws that need removing after the window control panel is off, there are also two screws at the very bottom of the door panel):








unplug wires from window controls:








Slowly but firmly pop all the clips that can be found around the rim of the door panel and remove:








CLoser view (as you remove the panel note there is a wire that runs from the door handle to the inner door lever, it needs unhooking but remember to hook it back or your door wont open from the inside):








View of dynaudio speaker setup








View of hardware behind the removed door panel:








View behind speaker case:








Apply the sound proofing (has a sticky back (has aluminium shiny surface)








Even more:








Even more: cover the door with the stuff!








Put the door back and repeat for all doors...








It works! My car is now perfect... not a single vibration!


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Step by step Passat B6 door sound proofing (FOXYINAPASSAT)*

very cool







Already tearing into a B6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

